# Recommend me a pistol.



## Clamber (Mar 24, 2010)

I joined here a while back because I was going to get a pistol, but instead I got an AR 15.

Well last week my father passed away and he left me some money and he and I liked pistols so I think I may get one.

Im open for all recommendations and opinions. Im not sure if I want 9mm, .40, or .45.
I want a full frame.
I will just be target shooting, nothing serious. Im just a weekend shooter looking for a good, reliable, and well rounded pistol.

Heres some Ive been looking at:

Beretta Px4 Storm
FN FNP
HK P30
Glock
S&W M&P
Springfield XDm
Sig

Any others I should consider?
So what would you recommend and why?

Thanks,
Coby


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*Hmmm*

Well....Certainly all of the models that you named are solid pistols. I have the Px4 and I LOVE it. Given your situation, and your intended use of the pistol, I would probably lean towards the 1911 platform. There are many options available in 9mm for the 1911 frame, which would be smart of you if your primary use will be target. They have a great reputation for "nail driving" pistols. STI makes a great lineup of pistols from the standard 1911 to the state of the art 2011's. There are many other brands that make spectacular 1911's, STI is just what I am personally saving up for. :mrgreen:

If you think it is possible that the pistol that you purchase might some day evolve into a carry gun, I might look at one of the models that you have already been looking at. Not that you can't carry a 1911, many people do. I just think certain pistols are better designed for carry duty. This is just IMO of course but take it as you will.

Anyway, good luck and happy shooting 

BTW: Sorry to hear about the loss of your father, God Bless.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

All the guns you listed, and the 1911's are good.

Borrow or rent some and see what you like. Just personal preference.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

First and foremost......I am terribly sorry to hear about your loss.

I would say....rent, hold, fire as many as possible. Then make the decision. But based off of your list, they are all great weapons!!! Depending on how much you inherited......you should buy them all!!!


----------



## Clamber (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Im really wanting the HK P30L, but its kinda pricey.

Im leaning towards a Glock at the moment, but knowing me, that will change in an hour or so.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Beretta PX4 is a great choice. 

Also consider a Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Considering that money does not last.
I would recommend 9mm. It is least expensive and you can buy self defense rounds that match 40sw power and 45 diameter expansion.

On the guns listed I would go for the Glock 19 or 17 does not matter, 17 has longer grip and is a little easier to shoot. Or the XDm. Just a good gun. Though you could save a few dollars and just buy the XD9mm. If you are just plinking and not shooting competition you really don't need the XDm. Unless you just want the extra ammo in the mag.

Those are the only two guns on your list that I own so I can't comment on the rest.


----------



## Clamber (Mar 24, 2010)

The G17 is on the top of my list right now. Ive heard nothing but good about it.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Clamber said:


> The G17 is on the top of my list right now. Ive heard nothing but good about it.


Try a Glock before you settle on one. I have been shooting for over 40 years, and I've never been comfortable with one nor do I shoot them particularly well. I also think, for your purposes, a 9mm would be a good all around choice.

I have both an M&P and an XD, and I like them better than my more expensive pistols. They, so far, have been flawless and very accurate right out of the box. The M&P fits my hand a bit better, so it's my favorite.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Viper. First time I held a Glock I figured I would be the same way when shooting one.
I know you have already shot Glocks so this does not apply to you.
Many years later when I actually got around to shooting a Glock 17 I discovered that the grip angle made absolutely no difference in my ability to shoot the gun, and I discovered at that time that the G17 was in fact (for me) a very easy to shoot, very accurate, light recoil pistol. The G19 took a little getting use to. But I shoot it nearly as good as the 17 now. I own both and that is saying something from me because not 5 years ago you could not have paid me to give one to me.
Now I happily fork the cash over for them. Are they the best? No. I would say the XDs or XDms and Walther P99s are every bit as good or better for some purposes.
But if you are looking for a good 9mm at a good price, you can't go wrong with a Glock.

As with any firearm. If you can rent one and get some actual trigger time with it before you buy it. So much the better. I have bought a few I wish I could have done that with. But luck be with me. Most of my pistols fit really well.


----------



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Of the ones that you mention, I would suggest either the M&P (but I would recommend getting the PRO model) or the XDm. 9mm would be my suggestion.

What ever you get, you will probably want to consider adding a rear fully adjustable target sight to it and also possibly having a competition trigger job performed on it. To me doing these 2 things takes the pistol from just the good/acceptable pistol to one that will really give you a satisfaction in shooting it. You will be amazed at the difference between a stock factory trigger and having a competent gunsmith do a competition trigger job on the gun. Having the fully adjustable rear sight added to the gun will allow you to put your groupings where the gun shoots for YOU instead of where it might shoot for anyone else that might shoot it.

Good luck.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

From the list you have I would buy for me teh FNP-9 from weapons not on your list i would buy the CZ P-01. But that is because I have held and shot the guns I have suggested and I know they are the best in my hands. 

For you Good luck on what you pick, I hope you get a great gun and have a blast with it once you get it!!

RCG


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

For a range gun only, I would go with a full sized 1911 clone in .45, or a CZ-75 variant in a 9mm.

There are dozens of good 1911 clones and some can be had for around $500. 

The CZ-75 is just a great, accurate shooter, and one of the best values out there.

Also, you can purchase .22 conversion kits for both, and that may allow you to shoot a lot more.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

Freedom1911 said:


> Viper. First time I held a Glock I figured I would be the same way when shooting one.
> I know you have already shot Glocks so this does not apply to you.
> Many years later when I actually got around to shooting a Glock 17 I discovered that the grip angle made absolutely no difference in my ability to shoot the gun, and I discovered at that time that the G17 was in fact (for me) a very easy to shoot, very accurate, light recoil pistol. The G19 took a little getting use to. But I shoot it nearly as good as the 17 now. I own both and that is saying something from me because not 5 years ago you could not have paid me to give one to me.
> Now I happily fork the cash over for them. Are they the best? No. I would say the XDs or XDms and Walther P99s are every bit as good or better for some purposes.
> ...


My son is a fanatic so I have shot Glocks a great deal, mostly to please him. With so many good pistols on the market, as you said, I just don't see the point in changing my style just to get a Glock. I have fairly small hands so it's not just the grip angle that bothers me - it's the thickness of the grip. The only Glock I can firmly hold and be comfortable with is the 36. Since I already have 45's from S&W, SIG, Taurus, SA, and Kahr that I can shoot well and that are reliable , and all but the Kahr have a higher capacity, I'll stick with what I have. I'm not knocking Glocks. I just think like with any pistol, you should make sure it fits you before spending the money.


----------



## adjohns3 (May 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...

+1 on what has already been mentioned...don't be in a rush; enjoy the search; you have the $$$, so rent, borrow or any legal way to shoot as many of the guns you want to consider as possible.

For long term shooting sounds like the 9 might be your best bet...cost of ammo for the future and always easy to sell/trade if you don't get it right the first time.

Read a lot of reviews...look at the YOUTUBE reviews for more ideas...just do a GOOGLE search for BEST RATED 9's, or whatever caliber you want, but research is valuable tool. In the end it should boil down to what looks and feels best to you, in your hand.

Enjoy the journey!
:mrgreen:


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

If the pistol you end up with is going to be strictly a target gun, you might want to seriously consider something chambered in .22. Lots of shooting for little cost. If it may end up serving another purpose then nevermind.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

1911 45acp

fnp p45


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

You've name several very solid guns.

I tend to favor the Sig Sauer and the Beretta PX4 Storm.

My Sig P229 in .40 cal










My Beretta PX4 Storm in 9mm










I own both of them and have shot many many rounds through both. They are great.

I'd suggest your rent and shoot whatever gun you are leaning towards, because all guns shoot a little differently :smt082

imho :smt083

:smt1099


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Glock*

i would go with the glock. i personally prefer the 17L or 34....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My interests have changed numerous, numerous times over the years - yours probably will too.

My favorite guns of years past are no longer my favorite guns now. In fact, I just got rid of one of my favorites (a Walther P99) as it didn't do it for me anymore.

For the 3rd time in my handgun collecting timeline, I'm back on the Beretta 92. I carry one concealed, and I just bought my 4th this past weekend.

After almost getting ribbed about a year ago (I managed to get myself out of the situation entirely), I decided that I wanted something simple without having to operate a safety. When the adrenaline kicks in, you don't completely think straight. So, I decided against carrying a 1911. I also like the slightly heavier 1st shot to help me avoid doing something stupid by accident (Glock triggers are fairly light, and they have the most accidental discharges).

So, I like the DA/SA of the Beretta - and I replaced the hammer spring with a "D" spring - so the first DA shot is not that heavy.

I would recommend one of these:










Or one of these:










Or one of these


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

I recommend HK pistol


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

JohnCEa said:


> I recommend HK pistol


Which one?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

And why all of the answers to decade old posts?


----------

